# Favorite HDTV for Video Gaming?



## jrd5853

what is your favorite setup?

do you like LCD?

do you like plasma? (heard burn-in is not much of an issue anymore)

I would like to see what my peers are using so i can continue my research.


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: favorite HDTV for gaming?*

Ive always used a Plasma. Not that LCDs are bad because these days they are excellent, but I started out with a plasma and even though mine is almost 3 years old Ive never suffered from burn in. I love the PQ I get from my set, and even though its ageing the PQ is still better than that a lot lot of my friends newer sets have.


----------



## jrd5853

*Re: favorite HDTV for gaming?*

thanks for the post, I am working on my speakers right now with a bigger sub but with what I have my dogs go nuts when i am getting sniped from behind and it feels like a bullet is whizzing over my head


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: favorite HDTV for gaming?*

I wanted to chime in here with my opinion. I've used both for gaming and in my experience Plasma is the way to go. When I owned an LCD, the response time was supposed to be decent enough for gaming, but I could still feel the pixel response lag when playing first person shooters. That's very detrimental especially for those types of games.


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: favorite HDTV for gaming?*

Sony have 200hz technology now on their LCD's and I must admit is looks very good. Even so, a plasma naturally does what Sony are doing with lots of processing, and you have to pay for that.

I also think Plasmas look more natural than the usually over bright image you see on an LCD.


----------



## Jon Liu

*Re: favorite HDTV for gaming?*

Dan, the television I had before my Pioneer Elite Plasma was the Sony XBR5 series LCD. That was a 120Hz refresh rate television and I still experienced lag on it.

One thing for people in general to remember is that refresh rate (60Hz, 120Hz, 240Hz, etc.) does not equate to pixel response time (2 miliseconds (ms), 4ms, 6ms, 8ms, 10ms, etc). I think the XBR5 response time was supposed to be at 6ms, which is supposed to be not noticeable, but it still was to me.

I definitely agree with you on the Plasmas looking more natural than LCDs, which was another reason I made the switch, too.


----------



## Moonfly

*Re: favorite HDTV for gaming?*

I must admit Ive only seen it demo'd in store, and there is a hefty premium for it. I'd bet good money that if I spent some time at home with it gaming then I would notice the difference over time, not matter how good it claims to be. Its a real shame Plasma technology isnt as cheap as LCD, and Pioneer gave up on Kuros.

I think we can safely say we agree that Plasma is our preferred format though :T


----------



## bbieger

*Re: favorite HDTV for gaming?*

huh, just when I was going to say LCD. 

I have a newer Samsung with I believe 120 refresh rate. It also has a "game mode" which seems to make things look better. Never experienced any sort of lag or blur on it myself but apparently individual results will vary.

I thought that burn in was a potential with plasma? But perhaps that is just the old plasmas. 

I have decided to abandon both and will have my epson 8100 projecting 105 glorious diagonal inches of call of duty in a couple weeks!:R:R:R:R:R


----------



## Ares

*Re: favorite HDTV for gaming?*

I have use both Plasma and LCD for gaming and have never had an issue with either one if I could choose one I would go with the LCD for gaming and a Plasma for movies.


----------



## the_rookie

*Re: favorite HDTV for gaming?*

My mom has a LCD by LG and it sucked for Forza 3. I saw motion blur alot, and the background was never clear because of that. Furthermore, the overall brightness was difficult to calibrate. I have mine on a slightly mid setting for plasmas, and when i first tried it on her LCD it was WAY too bright. I tried turning it down, but it was too low, and a middle for it was difficult to find.

But my plasma if i set all my games through my AVR, and have my TV recognize the input as Receiver it will allow me to use Pixel Orbiter, which moves the pixels around, and i have it set to move stationary pixles every minute. Which I must say works excellent. At a perfect black screen you can see a barely if any burn in from the games I have played. But when any picture is put unto the background, its not even there. I have had my TV since last February, and have used it for 90% for games and still no noticeable burn-in.

PS I love my Panasonic plasma


----------



## Instal

While I realise the thread says TV I cant help but say there is nothing like gaming on a projector. 106" of fun fun fun!


----------



## bbieger

I hear you I can't wait till I finish my theater. 103" of 1080p glory and twin 15" subs. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jeffescortlx

I use my 67" Samsung LED DLP, and looks great with my Ps3. It does seem to have a 50mS delay when I use Guitar Hero games. But with fps games I dont notice any delay.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Here's my 140" 16:9 from an Optoma 780p1080i projector. Love it. Nothing better to play games on in my opinion.


----------



## Instal

OK big time jealous here. Nice theater:T


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

Thanks man!


----------



## bRap88

I curently play on a 52" Sharp LCD and love it, but i also have a Samsung 50" DLP. In my opinon the DLP (even though there a dying breed) is the best for gaming.


----------

